# Same Rider, Different Profile



## LUXYRIDE

I have picked up the same person MULTIPLE times. Every time I get pinged, there is a variation of her name (for example: sandie, sandee, sandey, sandy, etc.). This woman has been riding for free for four months! What gives?


----------



## kalo

LUXYRIDE said:


> I have picked up the same person MULTIPLE times. Every time I get pinged, there is a variation of her name (for example: sandie, sandee, sandey, sandy, etc.). This woman has been riding for free for four months! What gives?


I'd like to know that trick. Likely using different phone numbers (sipgate, google?), but what about the credit cards? Need different ones? Maybe like prepaid cards? Interesting.


----------



## Britchiq

She's probaby trying to use a bunch of different promo codes! It's super simple to use various credit cards, email addresses and phone numbers..... I'd do the same thing if I wasn't driving! It's free transportation


----------



## painfreepc

LUXYRIDE said:


> I have picked up the same person MULTIPLE times. Every time I get pinged, there is a variation of her name (for example: sandie, sandee, sandey, sandy, etc.). This woman has been riding for free for four months! What gives?


She's riding for free and you are getting paid, why are you complaining.


----------



## kalo

painfreepc said:


> She's riding for free and you are getting paid, why are you complaining.


Ummm.. he isn't. Can we block someone on here?

Edit: indeed we can..
Edit # 2: Isn't complaining.


----------



## Britchiq

kalo said:


> Ummm.. he isn't. Can we block someone on here?


 How is he not getting paid? Any time I have a client who is using Uber for the first time with a promo code, I still get paid- Uber is just footing the bill.


----------



## KrisThuy

shes screwing uber in behalf of us


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Britchiq said:


> How is he not getting paid? Any time I have a client who is using Uber for the first time with a promo code, I still get paid- Uber is just footing the bill.


He's not dating the guy isn't getting paid, he's saying that he isn't complaining.


----------



## kalo

Britchiq said:


> How is he not getting paid? Any time I have a client who is using Uber for the first time with a promo code, I still get paid- Uber is just footing the bill.


Isn't "complaining". Is getting paid. I admire her ability. I suppose eventually she might be banned though.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

My problem with it is that as drivers, if we down rate a client, it's supposed to make it harder for them to get a ride. With multiple accounts, riders basically get around the ratings system. The one tool that we as drivers have to weed out problem riders.


----------



## Britchiq

TrafficSlayer said:


> My problem with it is that as drivers, if we down rate a client, it's supposed to make it harder for them to get a ride. With multiple accounts, riders basically get around the ratings system. The one tool that we as drivers have to weed out problem riders.


I agree- especially from a safety standpoint. One of the reasons my family members gave me a hard time about being a female driver was because of safety- if people are just creating lots of random accounts with different information, it's not so secure...


----------



## TrafficSlayer

I wonder how hard it would be to create multiple driver accounts.


----------



## nicholsj100

You can create different email addresses in gmail, use a fake phone number, Uber will try to send a verification text, if the pax doesn't verify the text then Uber will verify the account via the fake email address. Bam!! account created, then use a promo code from another account, and theres 60 bucks in ride credits for the same person. 
However using a different name here is illegal. Using a different name under false pretense will leave the rider screwed if there were to be a accident. Insurance wont cover it when they verify the waybill and the passenger.


----------



## debsTechs

i think the real question is does she tip well ... lmbooooo


----------



## kalo

nicholsj100 said:


> You can create different email addresses in gmail, use a fake phone number, Uber will try to send a verification text, if the pax doesn't verify the text then Uber will verify the account via the fake email address. Bam!! account created, then use a promo code from another account, and theres 60 bucks in ride credits for the same person.
> However using a different name here is illegal. Using a different name under false pretense will leave the rider screwed if there were to be a accident. Insurance wont cover it when they verify the waybill and the passenger.


Yeah that is it probably. I remember now just verifying via email as my google number wasn't getting texts from Uber. They might not even be matching registered names to Credit cards. etc.. I've had names with just initials.. I remember someone said they won't give rides to those with names like that.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

painfreepc said:


> She's riding for free and you are getting paid, why are you complaining.


I am not complaining, just dumbstruck. When Uber/Lyft has to subsidize all these "free" rides (i.e., pay the drivers), this is what forces raised commissions -- much in the way shoplifting graises store prices.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

Uber is footing the bill UP FRONT. It is the DRIVERS who pay in the long run when commissions go from 20% to 25%. It will/can happen.


----------



## Raider

She can infact keep referring herself, so she can grow those free rides exponentially...next time blackmail her, say "look *****, i know yoos a fake, you better tip me or this is going to get flagged by Uber and you will no longer be able to do this"


----------



## KrisThuy

Raider said:


> She can infact keep referring herself, so she can grow those free rides exponentially...next time blackmail her, say "look *****, i know yoos a fake, you better tip me or this is going to get flagged by Uber and you will no longer be able to do this"


why only tip
there should be way more better stuff for her to do than just tip


----------



## LUXYRIDE

KrisThuy said:


> why only tip
> there should be way more better stuff for her to do than just tip


Krisssss...behave.


----------



## KrisThuy

LUXYRIDE said:


> Krisssss...behave.


i was just trying to help


----------



## Raider

I just want money...can't imagine a hot, well educated girl is gonna pull some shit shady like this..

Original Poster, can you describe said *****? Would you give her the time of day?


----------



## LUXYRIDE

Raider said:


> I just want money...can't imagine a hot, well educated girl is gonna pull some shit shady like this..
> 
> Original Poster, can you describe said *****? Would you give her the time of day?


I am a woman and not into the 1-10 scale thing; that being said, she could easily be mistaken for a "he."


----------



## Raider

LUXYRIDE said:


> I am a woman and not into the 1-10 scale thing; that being said, she could easily be mistaken for a "he."


Oh shemales, KrisThuy tryna get in on that heh..


----------



## KrisThuy

Raider said:


> Oh shemales, KrisThuy tryna get in on that heh..


wth i got some gaydar in my car so cant trick me with that sheet


----------



## Raider

KrisThuy said:


> wth i got some gaydar in my car so cant trick me with that sheet


Juts kidding brother...are you Viet by any chance? Your last name is of a Viet person Thuy.


----------



## KrisThuy

Raider said:


> Juts kidding brother...are you Viet by any chance? Your last name is of a Viet person Thuy.


im multirace made from pure 20% of 5 different races


----------



## LUXYRIDE

KrisThuy said:


> wth i got some gaydar in my car so cant trick me with that sheet


You guys are too much! Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## KrisThuy

wait i just caught someone pass by

is that you raider?


----------



## Raider

Haha nah i don't work for Dirty Sanchez...that stupid ass mustache thingie, i've had Lyft riders tell me they are embarrassed of it, and reason they went to Uber...most don't want to be dropped off at a club with that gay stache...


----------



## Raider

And is this you KrisThuy? Stripe shirt, in awe of that cannon ?


----------



## KrisThuy

Raider said:


> And is this you KrisThuy? Stripe shirt, in awe of that cannon ?


nah i was the one that fired it towards ur but hole


----------



## NightRider

OK, I need to go wash my eyes out now. Such filth!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I think I just had a fake account last night. I get a ping from "King" and call to say I have arrived and a woman answers. She gets in the car with a guy and I realize I just gave her a ride on New Years Eve. Later, she introduces the guy as Terrell. So, neither are King? They stopped at Taco Bell and he's so drunk he keeps passing out. After I drop her off, he lays down in the back seat spilling food all over. When we get to his house, I have to pull him to a sitting position. Then he pukes on the door well, outside of car and rear floor even though I had given him a barf bag. He's so drunk, I escorted him up to the 6th floor to make sure he gets into his apartment.
Uber did give me a nice cleaning fee though.


----------



## Raider

You do that to a female rider and you might get charged with rape...i'd just push the ***** out of my car and take off


----------



## Duj

Britchiq said:


> She's probaby trying to use a bunch of different promo codes! It's super simple to use various credit cards, email addresses and phone numbers..... I'd do the same thing if I wasn't driving! It's free transportation


That's brilliant, I would totally love a sneaky pax like that.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Raider said:


> You do that to a female rider and you might get charged with rape...i'd just push the ***** out of my car and take off


At least call the cops to handle the situation and do the decent thing bro. Dumping some drunk girl on the sidewalk after a ride might still get you a visit from the state police later that night or the next morning&#8230;


----------



## Uber Kraus

TrafficSlayer said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to create multiple driver accounts.


Do you have friends that can create a completely new identity for you? Including a past that a background check and look at? That kind of thing is very expensive to do


----------



## UberXTampa

Duj said:


> That's brilliant, I would totally love a sneaky pax like that.


One of my drop off in the hood admitted to doing something to ride free. I have no clue how, but she said she ahs been riding for free for months. to prevent being tracked to exact address, she drops off and gets picked up from different places each and every single time. from a Uber pax traffic perspective, this will look like a lot of riders from that community while in reality it is a few people cracking the code.


----------



## Duj

Uber should totally pay for product placement in the next James Bond film, where instead of passports, Bond has different Uber profiles


----------



## KGB7

If you have two phones, you can make money by driving your self around. 

Keep making new accounts and ping your self. Then use your own promo code each time.


----------



## UberXTampa

KGB7 said:


> If you have two phones, you can make money by driving your self around.
> 
> Keep making new accounts and ping your self. Then use your own promo code each time.


Crazy idea. I would like to hear a story of somebody able to do it for a long time.


----------



## KGB7

UberXTampa said:


> Crazy idea. I would like to hear a story of somebody able to do it for a long time.


Use the method to make up dead miles or when its slow, and no one will be the wiser.


----------

